# Vintage Mosrite Fuzz



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never knew they even made pedals

Vintage Mosrite Fuzzrite Fuzz Distortion - eBay (item 260642652608 end time Aug-02-10 20:47:01 PDT)


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Satisfaction - Rolling Stones.

That's the pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

AFAIK the Maestro FZ-1 was used for Satisfaction. But be that as it may, the Fuzz-Rite, and its kin *are* kickass fuzzes. The Orpheum Fuzz and Shin-Ei FY-2 are both kissing cousins of the Fuzz-Rite, and deliver bumble-bee sizzle. I'm sure there are many boutique fuzzes that adopt the same basic design. Nothing especially exotic in there.

Worth $500? Nah, only if you're stocking a museum and need period-correct samples.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I still have this sitting in a drawer, from about '67 I guess. Someday I'm going to have an excuse to use it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I make em, but slightly modified - the stock Fuzzrite is VERY bright and buzzy, though nice and thick. Changing the output capacitors to bigger ones (or putting bigger ones on a switch) lets more bass through and results in a more well rounded, still very thick and wooly fuzz. Still has some top end sizzle, but not as obnoxious. Love mine, it cleans up nicely with guitar volume control. Amazing sound for a really low parts count (off the top of my head, 3 caps 2 transistors and about 6 resistors) build.

Don - nice piece! Still functional? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

oh yeah, still works. Doesn't get much use though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Go here - hammer.ampage.org - and scroll down until you see "Some Shion-Ei Hockey". The writeup and sample will give you a sense of what the Shin-Ei sounds like in comparison to the Mosrite...or at least in comparison to samples of the Mosrite.: http://hammer.ampage.org/files/FY-2.mp3


----------



## What the??? (Jan 17, 2011)

I've tried building the Fuzzrite I've using schematics I've found here and other places. The schematics look identical but I haven't been able to get them to work at all. I've even gone as far a buying the General Guitar Gadgets circuit board and no luck. Any secrets???


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What the??? said:


> I've tried building the Fuzzrite I've using schematics I've found here and other places. The schematics look identical but I haven't been able to get them to work at all. I've even gone as far a buying the General Guitar Gadgets circuit board and no luck. Any secrets???


http://fuzzcentral.ssguitar.com/pcbs/fuzzritelayout.gif Here's a layout that guaranteed works. If this doesn't work for you, you have offboard wiring (most usually the stomp switch, in my experience) problems or dead component problems. Same would apply to the GGG board, that's a known working project if built properly.


----------

